# NTSB: 'Fuselage rupture' on Southwest plane



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 2, 2011)

> PHOENIX (AP) — The National Transportation Safety Board says an "in-flight fuselage rupture" apparently forced a Southwest Airlines flight from Phoenix to California to make an emergency landing at a Yuma military base.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9MB9MS02%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1018


----------



## JeffW (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, I read about this as well. Flying is, of course, quite safe, and these things don't happen too often, but I still prefer the train.

According to NYT, Southwest has taken 79 planes off line for inspections:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/03/us/03plane.html?_r=1&hp

I doubt Amtrak will have this problem anytime soon...


----------



## rrdude (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone remember Aloha Airlines Flight 248? An entire section of the roof of the fuselage blew out, sucking a few people into the sky. How the pilot landed that plane is still a mystery to me, right up there with 



 down at EWK no less. Looks like the crew hit 100%, as the slides come up almost immediately after stopping....... 1-10-10. I missed it when it was in the news...


----------



## Ryan (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a great video - the Jersey commentary really adds to the ambiance.


----------



## rrdude (Apr 3, 2011)

Ryan said:


> That's a great video - the Jersey commentary really adds to the ambiance.


Yeah, I dug that too, couldn't have been scripted any better for a TV show........... Makes you wonder if they are gonna leave there, and meet with Tony Soprano later in the afternoon.....


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 3, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Anyone remember Aloha Airlines Flight 248? An entire section of the roof of the fuselage blew out, sucking a few people into the sky. How the pilot landed that plane is still a mystery to me,


Aloha

I have to correct you on one thing. Only one person died. Also I worked on the TV movie "Miracle Landing". Spent 10 days in close proximity with Bob and Mimi as they served as tech advisers on the film. The only Fiction in the film is the repeated talk of a bomb. The Pilot and co-pilot, Bob and Mimi appear in the film as Ambulance workers in the Maui rescue shots


----------



## rrdude (Apr 3, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember Aloha Airlines Flight 248? An entire section of the roof of the fuselage blew out, sucking a few people into the sky. How the pilot landed that plane is still a mystery to me,
> ...


I stand corrected Eric, but you have to admit, "sucking a few people into the sky" sounds better........(unless you are one of those people)


----------



## DET63 (Apr 13, 2011)

rrdude said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Then it really sucks.


----------

